# Quangsheng or Qiangsheng



## undergroundhunter (9 Feb 2012)

Hi guys, 
Is there any difference between the above mentioned planes? The reason I ask is the price difference between Rutlands and workshop heaven? I have been looking at the Low Angle Rebating Block Plane anyone got any comments or opinions????
Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## Modernist (9 Feb 2012)

Differences are only cosmetic but rebating block planes are very adept at nicking fingers too!


----------



## undergroundhunter (9 Feb 2012)

I did think that, do you think I should go for the standard low angle??


----------



## pedder (9 Feb 2012)

My Impression: these blatant Lie-Nielsen clones are made in the same factory, but the quality is determinated by the retailer, who tests the incoming planes. If I'd have to choose, I would buy from Matthew in UK or Dieter in Germany. 


Cheers
Pedder


----------



## RogerP (9 Feb 2012)

There's mini review of the Dakota-qiangsheng block plane here in and earlier post on this forum.


----------



## Vann (10 Feb 2012)

Two different spellings of the same company name. I believe _Qiangsheng_ may be the correct spelling.

And what Pedder says - the retailer sets the standard, so Dakota and WH are not necessarily made to the same standard.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Dodge (10 Feb 2012)

I had a gentleman in my workshop a couple of weeks ago and he brought two qiangshengs with him that his wife had bought him from Rutlands for christmas - well he ordered and she paid for - they were a number 4 and a low angle block. 

Co-incidentally I have exactly the same Quangshengs purchased from Workshop Heaven last year. 

I can categorically confirm they are not the same - the finish on the once from Rutlands were much rougher and in no way as refined as the ones I own 

I'm afraid I will keep buying mine from Matthew at WS 

There was another thread not that long ago about a Rutlands Qiangsheng where the sole was out of true - as was the replacement if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lowlife (10 Feb 2012)

I bought a standard QS block plane from Rutlands, and a low angle rebate block plane from WH, there are significant differences between the two suppliers.

The low angle plane from WH has a nice bronze cap whereas the Rutlands one just has a polished steel one, and the WH plane has much finer blade adjustment than the Rutlands model.

The cap can be considered cosmetic, bronze is a nice touch but not essential, the blade adjustment is more critical though, especially on a low angle plane. I'm perfectly happy with my standard block plane from Rutlands, it's much better than what I was using before, and at the time I bought it it was considerably cheaper than the WH equivalent, WH do supply theirs with 3 different irons but I wasn't sure I needed that, and that doesn't apply to the rebate plane anyway which only comes with one iron regardless of where you buy it. 

As the price difference between Rutlands and WH for the rebate plane is now less than a fiver I would absolutely recommend you get the WH model, it will be a much better plane.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Feb 2012)

Lowlife":2d9awlf7 said:


> ... much finer blade adjustment than the Rutlands model.
> 
> ..... I would absolutely recommend you get the WH model, it will be a much better plane.



This was an issue with the early block planes that Matt had at WH and after feedback from members of UKW a block plane with a much finer adjustment thread was introduced. I can't comment on the Rutland's offerings, but the ones from WH are almost as well finished as LN's and at around a third or so of the price. Why pay more? - Rob


----------



## RogerP (10 Feb 2012)

Rutland's current sale offer ... £59.95.


----------

